# Tank-dogue de [email protected] months old



## Tank (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello i am new to this forum so thought i would post some pictures of my dog his name is tank and he is a dogue de bordeaux he is ten months old in the pictures and weighs about 10 stone he's a monster but a true gentle giant


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

hes beautiful!!!


----------



## Tank (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you  what sort of dogs do you have


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Awwwww Hes STUNNING!!!!  great pics


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

wow he a nice Dogue , my friend breeds and shows them , they are great dogs but not for me couldnt cope with the slobber


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Tank said:


> Thank you  what sort of dogs do you have


my boys a german shep


----------



## Tank (Oct 16, 2010)

leoti said:


> wow he a nice Dogue , my friend breeds and shows them , they are great dogs but not for me couldnt cope with the slobber


lol just need to keep plenty of towels to hand


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hes handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

What a handsome lad!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes gorgeous, we have a lovely DDB girl who lives locally and she and Henrick have a through the gate love affair going on.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he's beautiful!


----------



## ddb (Oct 16, 2010)

wot a handsome fella we are hopeing to get 1 ........ we are waiting for them to be born and we are 4th on the list so should be ok as they have large litters


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, he is so gorgeous!
(seems to have the same disapproving expression that guinea pigs always seem to have though!)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's beautiful I love ddbs.


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

He is one very big handsome chap


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

He is gorgeous.


----------

